
Snake with foot found in China - apgwoz
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/earth/wildlife/6187320/Snake-with-foot-found-in-China.html
======
biohacker42
Every python has tiny claws, they are the last bits of what once were it's
hind legs.

And genetic throwback mutations are fairly common, even in humans, extra
nipples, etc. In summary, scary picture, walking snakes OMG, no interesting,
or new, or valuable information besides OMG snakes with legs.

